# ***TAGLINE VOTE IN HERE***



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

****tagline Vote In Here****

Below you will find the list that we have to work with. I never did get a response from the admin. About the size of the tagline. But i would be willing to bet that the real long ones would not be acceptable. The ones that are short and to the point would be the ones he would allow. So however way you want to do it then, we can post our top five picks below and at the end of the day whichever ONE got the most posts wins, or just write the one you like best. Does not matter to me.  


So far this is what we have


The Chicago Bulls: 1 Mascot for Each Fan!

"Running with the Bulls..."

"Out of the ashes of the old dynasty, rises anew..."

"Three things in life are certain- death, taxes, and a Bulls return to glory..."

The New Dynasty Upon 

Dynasty Returning to glory

The New blooded Dynasty upon the risin

The Risin Bulls is risin up again

The Bulls are hungry for glory

Bulls are hungry for a new Dynasty

Forget the old Dynasty watch with the new upcoming Dynasty

(by the way the last seven taglines came from da pduh02) he had better watch it!! He might make pduh01 angry!

"Watch your backs...they're coming"

"The last dynasty was just the beginning"

"The dawn of a new dynasty"

"The Boys from The Crilla are back"

Boston GM: "Curry and Chandler are going to blossom and the rest of us are going to have trouble dealing with that."

Jay Williams: "I'd love to throw it back in people's faces because I really see the Bulls getting better."

The Brave New Bulls; Launching the Dream Ship

"It was never a question of "would" the Bulls be back, but rather, "WHO" would bring them back!!!"

"It's time to take a look towards the Windy City because within the next three years, this latest edition of the team that won 6 championships during the 1990's will be primed to dominate the Eastern Conference and quite possibly the National Basketball Association."

Bring on the bloodletting, the Bulls' horns are coming in once again.

"Home of the best posters in the Universe." 

"Home of Pduh02"?

"Just when you thought they stopped running. . ."

The "Team of the 90s" is poised to leave their mark on this decade too...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Here are my five in no particular order

Just when you thought they stopped running

The brave new bulls: Launching the dream ship

running with the bulls

watch your backs...theyre coming

the boys from the crilla are back


----------



## Ubonics (Jul 12, 2002)

Good idea with the new tag but we gotta set up a nice vote like one vote each with the best choices. Im liking alot of those choices too.

the boys from the crilla are back (hahah)

The land of the Rising Bull (???)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Ubonics *
> Good idea with the new tag but we gotta set up a nice vote like one vote each with the best choices. Im liking alot of those choices too.
> 
> the boys from the crilla are back (hahah)
> ...


 I can make the vote go through the weekend. Or whenever everyone wants to vote. It doen't matter to me.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

The Brave New Bulls; Launching the Dream Ship


----------



## jjd526 (Jul 12, 2002)

Just when you thought they stopped running!!!

that excites me because thats all people talked about was the "running of the bulls" in the 90's. so then they break up the team, and suck for a few years, then all of a sudden "Just when you thought they stopped running..." HERE COME THE BULLS!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

"Three things in life are certain- death, taxes, and a Bulls return to glory..."


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

"Home of some darn good pizza."

or

"We love pizza in Chicago."

lol :laugh:


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

"Out of the ashes of the old dynasty, rises anew..."

The "Team of the 90s" is poised to leave their mark on this decade too...

"It was never a question of "would" the Bulls be back, but rather, "WHO" would bring them back!!!"

Those are my three favorites.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

I will pick my favorite tag-line so far, even if it happens to be too long. We can always later just use 2nd or 3rd choices, if our first choices happen to be too long.

1. Boston GM: "Curry and Chandler are going to blossom and the rest of us are going to have trouble dealing with that."

It could be shortened to:

Boston GM: "We are all going to have trouble dealing with Curry and Chandler."

2. Jay Williams: "I'd love to throw it back in people's faces because I really see the Bulls getting better."

It could be shortened to:

JWill: "I'd love to throw it back in people's faces when the Bulls get better."

3. Three things in life are certain - death, taxes, and a Bulls return to glory.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *NCBullsFan *
> 1. Boston GM: "Curry and Chandler are going to blossom and the rest of us are going to have trouble dealing with that."
> 
> It could be shortened to:
> ...


Uh, I'm not sure that we are allowed to change QUOTES to whatever we want. Then it stops being a quote.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

*Here are my 3 votes:*

The "Team of the 90s" is poised to leave their mark on this decade too...

"Just when you thought they stopped running. . ."

"Watch your backs...they're coming"


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Fair enough, although I suspect the "quotes" as written in the article aren't verbatim what the sources said. I tried to be fair with the shortened "quotes," but yeah, I agree that shortening probably is not the answer.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Yeah, that's true NC. Reporters mutilate quotations. I've been interviewed for the paper twice, and when I read the articles... I swear I never said half that stuff! :grinning:


----------



## SoupMan32 (Jun 22, 2002)

Jay-Will + Curry + Chandler = definition of dynasty


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: ***tagline Vote In Here****

*i like the ones i didnt erase..... below*




"Running with the Bulls..." (nice)



"Three things in life are certain- death, taxes, and a Bulls return to glory..." (nice)



"The last dynasty was just the beginning" (nice)

"The dawn of a new dynasty" (very nice)



Boston GM: "Curry and Chandler are going to blossom and the rest of us are going to have trouble dealing with that." (funny)

Jay Williams: "I'd love to throw it back in people's faces because I really see the Bulls getting better." (nice)


"It was never a question of "would" the Bulls be back, but rather, "WHO" would bring them back!!!" (nice)


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





*here are some originals i made up`~~~~~~~~~~~*

"bandwagoners go home!"

"ESPN s##ks"

"the media can kiss our a##es"

"whos laughing now?"

"running with the baby-bulls" (i LOVE this one)


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

The Brave New Bulls; Launching the Dream Ship

"Home of Pduh02"

I hate that BCH and I agree.


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

*A Rah Rah!*

i like the tax one, but my favorite is

Running with the Bulls.....


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*BCH---*

---thats just plain dumb.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Voting so far. 

1.Just when you thought they stopped running=4

2 The brave new bulls: Launching the dream ship=3

3 running with the bulls=4

4 watch your backs...theyre coming=2

5 the boys from the crilla are back=2

6 the land of the rising bull(s)

7 "Three things in life are certain- death, taxes, and a Bulls return to glory..."=4

8 "Out of the ashes of the old dynasty, rises anew..."

9 The "Team of the 90s" is poised to leave their mark on this decade too...=3

10 "It was never a question of "would" the Bulls be back, but rather, "WHO" would bring them back!!!"=3

11 Boston GM: "We are all going to have trouble dealing with Curry and Chandler."=2

12 JWill: "I'd love to throw it back in people's faces when the Bulls get better."=2

*last two, 11 and 12 are not exactly the way it was presented to us in the original idea. But those were too long anyway so i added these.*


13 The "Team of the 90s" is poised to leave their mark on this decade too...

14 Jay-Will + Curry + Chandler = definition of dynasty

15 the last dynasty was only the beginning

16 the dawn of a new dynasty

It was never a question of "would" the Bulls be back, but rather, "WHO" would bring them back!!!" (nice)

"bandwagoners go home!"

"whos laughing now?"=2

"running with the baby-bulls" 

* lol johnny i cant let you put two of them in. Thats asking for trouble*

home of the pduh2

Seeking to silence the naysayers with blood and sweat but no tears.

The Future is Here!!!

The Next Generation!!!

Return to Glory!!!

The New Dynasty!!!

Dynasty Strikes Back!

The Running of the Bulls!


----------



## willieblack (Jun 5, 2002)

1) Who's laughing now... or 2) Just when you thought that they stopped running


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*[b]This one truly says what all Bulls fans think, or thought!*

Besides being MY suggestion, I just think that we all wanted the Bulls to return to greatness. LOL ....we all also, really did not KNOW who would be responsible for it happening. I like this one...."It was never a question of "would" the Bulls be back, but rather, "WHO" would bring them back!!!":grinning:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

i vote for:

The "Team of the 90s" is poised to leave their mark on this decade too...


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Sorry if it's too late to add a new tagline...

Seeking to silence the naysayers with blood and sweat but no tears.


I also vote for

The "Team of the 90s" is poised to leave their mark on this decade too


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Does this one make sense??? LOL*



> Originally posted by *Showtyme *
> Sorry if it's too late to add a new tagline...
> 
> Seeking to silence the naysayers with blood and sweat but no tears.
> ...


The "team" of the "90's" is poised to leave their mark on this decade too???? What am I missing here? the guys on this present bulls team were around 10 or so in the 90's!!!! HELP????? Oh, wait, YOU MEAN THE BULLS....not the players....I think THIS group of players need to be separated from the players of the 90's team players.....I still vote for MINE!!! LOL....you know....it was NEVER a matter of would the Bulls be back.......blah blah blah... this group of Bulls players should not be compared to the 90's team...it is a COMPLETELY different make up of a team! The dominant players on this team will be playing different positions than the dominant players of the 90's on the bulls....role players..ditto.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

The Future is Here!!!

The Next Generation!!!

Return to Glory!!!

The New Dynasty!!!

Dynasty Strikes Back!

The Running of the Bulls!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Bullsmaniac *
> The Future is Here!!!
> 
> The Next Generation!!!
> ...


Would you want "running with the bulls?" Since its already there instead of "the running of the Bulls?"


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Sounds good to me!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Voting so far. 

1.Just when you thought they stopped running=4

2 The brave new bulls: Launching the dream ship=3

3 running with the bulls=5

4 watch your backs...theyre coming=3

5 the boys from the crilla are back=2


7 "Three things in life are certain- death, taxes, and a Bulls return to glory..."=4

9 The "Team of the 90s" is poised to leave their mark on this decade too...=3

10 "It was never a question of "would" the Bulls be back, but rather, "WHO" would bring them back!!!"=3

11 Boston GM: "We are all going to have trouble dealing with Curry and Chandler."=2

12 JWill: "I'd love to throw it back in people's faces when the Bulls get better."=2

"whos laughing now?"=2

running with the baby bulls=2


*this is where we stand as of Sunday night. these are the ones that have gotten more than one vote. So far "running with the bulls" is out in front by one. No more new taglines suggestions. Lets look at these until tomorrow night.*


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

running with the babybulls! c'mon.... lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JOHNNY_BRAVisimO *
> running with the babybulls! c'mon.... lol


 you were the only one who voted for it.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*hey trublue*

:yes: I vote for #4 watch your backs.... they're coming

What do you think of my new avatar?:laugh:


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

I'll vote for it, Johnny...


"running with the baby-bulls"


even if it was just an extension of one of my suggestions...


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

Just a suggestion, but since the voting is so split, it may not be a bad idea to narrow it down to just the top vote getters and have a run off election. There is nothing close to a consensus here.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Songcycle *
> Just a suggestion, but since the voting is so split, it may not be a bad idea to narrow it down to just the top vote getters and have a run off election. There is nothing close to a consensus here.


Thats what i thought i did above. Sundays are slow and today was real slow. I figure tomorrow we will get more people and should have a winner by tomorrow night.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ok we will have a run off on these and these only. The ones that got at least three votes and above are listed below. Vote for ONE. If you have voted already before i posted this you can voted once more. For ONE. By tomorrow night we should have a winner. 

Voting so far. 

.Just when you thought they stopped running=5

The brave new bulls: Launching the dream ship=6

running with the bulls=5

watch your backs...theyre coming=3


"Three things in life are certain- death, taxes, and a Bulls return to glory..."=5

The "Team of the 90s" is poised to leave their mark on this decade too...=5

"It was never a question of "would" the Bulls be back, but rather, "WHO" would bring them back!!!"=3


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

So nobody liked my pizza pie ideas? Dang guys, I really like your pizza in Chicago.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

Sorry trueblue I wasn't sure. If thiis is voting for the finals and we each get one vote, I vote for: The brave new bulls: Launching the dream ship.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The brave new bulls: Launching the dream ship.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

Great choice trueblue, we are in the lead.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *truebluefan *
> .Just when you thought they stopped running
> watch your backs...theyre coming
> The "Team of the 90s" is poised to leave their mark on this decade too


Those are my choices


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *AnaMayShun *
> 
> 
> Those are my choices


Choose one from the above. I updated it andf cut it down to the ones jusr right above this box


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Songcycle *
> Great choice trueblue, we are in the lead.



Yes i really like that one. But i also like running with the bulls as a close second.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

*Others*

1. They came here to chew gum and kick a$$ and they're all outta gum

2. The rites of passage - From Calves to Bulls 

3. Raging Bulls - from the hunted to the hunter- maintain the rage

4. Great Expectations - A Dickensian classic coming to a court near you!

5. Fattening up the Calves on the sweet stew of success - there's a gonna be a howdown

6. Don't f#$k with the Bulls cuz you'll get the horns

7. Bonanza ! The promise of prosperity in the Hoss Cartwright era

8. Dances with Bulls

9. Rawhide ! Just rope , pull and brand em - soon they'll be nearing high and wide! 

10. Its a long way to the top if you wanna rock n roll 

11. No prisoners . No survivors.

12. JK to JR " I told you we didnt need polka bands and Benny to get some ballers here"

13. Fros and rows ? It don't matter just so long as you don't play like some d*ckless Joe Schmoe

14. The Clippies and the Wizards will not withstand a brutal winter Chicago blizzard

15. Takin care of business - last one out turn off the lights


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

As a seperate note maybe a WNBA team in Chi could be known as "The Sacred Cows"

Also , whoever is the moderator for the Warrior board needs to change their tag line to :

_Once were Warriors _


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Does this one make sense??? LOL*



> Originally posted by *BamaBull *
> 
> 
> The "team" of the "90's" is poised to leave their mark on this decade too???? What am I missing here? the guys on this present bulls team were around 10 or so in the 90's!!!! HELP????? Oh, wait, YOU MEAN THE BULLS....not the players....I think THIS group of players need to be separated from the players of the 90's team players.....I still vote for MINE!!! LOL....you know....it was NEVER a matter of would the Bulls be back.......blah blah blah... this group of Bulls players should not be compared to the 90's team...it is a COMPLETELY different make up of a team! The dominant players on this team will be playing different positions than the dominant players of the 90's on the bulls....role players..ditto.


I'm pretty sure there wouldn't be any confusion regarding the Bulls' current players and those who played last decade. It's not comparing the players -- just the level of domination the Bulls are aiming for once again. The point is that the FRANCHISE is making a return to the top. That's why my final vote goes to:

The "Team of the 90s" is poised to leave their mark on this decade too...


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

i'm gonna have to go with this one.

"Just when you thought they stopped running."

But i liked these 2 equally as well.
"watch your backs...theyre coming."
"The "Team of the 90s" is poised to leave their mark on this decade too"


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

LOL Maestro that avatar looks like Krause is constipated... lmao


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am unsticking this thread. I wil bump it up some from time to time. I hope to have a clear winner by tonight. So far a three way tie for first. Please vote on the ones directly above. Not the ones on the first page of this thread. 

Ok we will have a run off on these and these only. The ones that got at least three votes and above are listed below. Vote for ONE. If you have voted already before i posted this you can voted once more. For ONE. By tomorrow night we should have a winner. 


.Just when you thought they stopped running=5

The brave new bulls: Launching the dream ship=5

running with the bulls=5

Those three are tied for the lead.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Ok, if i have to vote for just one, I'll go with "Team of the 90s" is poised to leave their mark on this decade too...". I really liked Bullsmaniac's suggestion of, "The Dynasty Strikes Back!!" more than any of them, but if it's not an option I'll go with "Team of the 90's...."


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

The brave new bulls: Launching the dream ship

This is my FINALS vote.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BCH *
> The brave new bulls: Launching the dream ship
> 
> This is my FINALS vote.


Your vote breaks a four way tie for first place.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

If I can't vote for "Three things in life are certain- death, taxes, and a Bulls return to glory..."
then I vote for "Running"


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *gettinbranded *
> If I can't vote for "Three things in life are certain- death, taxes, and a Bulls return to glory..."
> then I vote for "Running"


You can vote for "three things" its on the list. Is that what you want?


----------



## bUlls2322 (Jul 15, 2002)

i like: 
"The last dynasty was just the beginning"


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *bUlls2322 *
> i like:
> "The last dynasty was just the beginning"


*You can not vote for that one. It didn't make the final cut. Vote for ONE of these:

.Just when you thought they stopped running=6

The brave new bulls: Launching the dream ship=6

running with the bulls=5

watch your backs...theyre coming=3


"Three things in life are certain- death, taxes, and a Bulls return to glory..."=5

The "Team of the 90s" is poised to leave their mark on this decade too...=5

"It was never a question of "would" the Bulls be back, but rather, "WHO" would bring them back!!!"=3*


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

They're all pretty lame.

No pizazz or punch

Unwieldy and uninspiring

Sorry for the bluntness - just my 2 bob


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *FJ_of _Rockaway *
> They're all pretty lame.
> 
> No pizazz or punch
> ...


OK, stud. Show us what you got.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Nater *
> 
> OK, stud. Show us what you got.


You're new here are you not ?

You must be - you don't know me very well. 

But that's OK you're probably the better for it

Have a nice day


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Plus I got here too late after the horse ( or is that Bull ? ) had bolted

The line had already been drawn , the judges decision was final and there was no correspondence to be entered into 

The defence rests


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I Abstain...*

what has a SHIP got to do with anything? LOL others are too stagnant sounding....and a copy cat type of the spanish running of the bulls...no thanks on any of em. The tagline ain't going over my door.... I do not think we should make ANY connection between the team of the 90's and this one....Just my opinion....no offense.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

I do think that "The brave new bulls: Launching the dream ship" says a lot because these guys can make our dreams come true and they are just getting off the ground. FJ, you need to hang out here more often, so do I, you make this a better place.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *FJ_of _Rockaway *
> Plus I got here too late after the horse ( or is that Bull ? ) had bolted
> 
> The line had already been drawn , the judges decision was final and there was no correspondence to be entered into
> ...


:laugh: FJ you had plenty of chances to vote.


----------



## Bighead734 (Jul 15, 2002)

I like

Just when you thought they stopped running....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Some one vote quickly on these two taglines. We have a tie for first place. 

*You can not vote for that one. It didn't make the final cut. Vote for ONE of these:

.Just when you thought they stopped running=6

The brave new bulls: Launching the dream ship=6*


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

How about NOT!


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

If it's down to those two, I'd go with "Just when you thought they'd stopped running."


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Just eliminate the guy who joined today. That seems a bit sketchy and go with the Dream Ship.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*hey Songcycle*

:yes: I agree with your notion about our Dreams. However I feel a little more strength needs to be implied. Therefore I cast my vote for "Just when you thought they'd stopped running". We've been the butt of many jokes around the NBA for a few years. One of the things I'm looking forward to is a return to the days when people would cringe when they saw us next on the schedule. Hopefully,in time , the young talent we've assembeled will do just that.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

My vote is for "Just when you thought......"


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: hey Songcycle*



> Originally posted by *Maestro *
> :yes: I agree with your notion about our Dreams. However I feel a little more strength needs to be implied. Therefore I cast my vote for "Just when you thought they'd stopped running". We've been the butt of many jokes around the NBA for a few years. One of the things I'm looking forward to is a return to the days when people would cringe when they saw us next on the schedule. Hopefully,in time , the young talent we've assembeled will do just that.


Ok with your vote we have a winner. It won by one vote. 

*just when you thought they'd stopped running*


----------

